# 2000!!!



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

Kamkil va vous faire préférer l'an 2000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca me rappelle mon 1000ème post





Remarquez j'ai failli le louper ce 2000ème post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heureusement que j'ai rafraichi le top 50 à temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez bonpat, je suis gentil tu vas pouvoir poster ici aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Félicitations Kamkil !!!!!!!! Arffff !


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Kamkil va vous faire préférer l'an 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2003 Kamkil, 2003 !



			
				kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *Ca me rappelle mon 1000ème post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est quoi ce TOP 50 ?

Bienvenue dans les accros !


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Bravo, on le boit quand ce champ ?


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo, on le boit quand ce champ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l'Apple Expo et l'AEC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'amène le Jéroboam


----------



## molgow (3 Juillet 2003)

Attention au bug !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

Bravo pour tes 2000 post dont la compilation viens juste de sortir


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est quoi ce TOP 50 ?
> 
> Bienvenue dans les accros !  *



Héhé(tm)

Tu connais pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par là


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo, on le boit quand ce champ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous ne trouvez pas inquiétant, sa tendance a vouloir ouvrir une bouteille en chaque occasion?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Restez vigilant les gars, faut surveiller Barbarella.


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

Bienvenue chez les accros !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sors la Kro, désolé j'ai pas mieux !


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Héhé(tm)
> 
> ...



ben non je ne connaissais pas ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben non je ne connaissais pas ...
> 
> ...



Comme ça tu peux voir que tu viens de te faire dépasser par Barbarella...


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme ça tu peux voir que tu viens de te faire dépasser par Barbarella...
> 
> ...



Et toi par globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Enfin ya deux semaines quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et toi par globalcut
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.


----------



## bonpat (3 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez bonpat, je suis gentil tu vas pouvoir poster ici aussi
> 
> ...



T'es gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sache que je poste pas pour faire monter mon compteur (d'ailleurs je ne sais jamais où il est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais pour dire des choses intéressantes
J'ai remarqué un certain laisser-aller dans certains threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon je ne me formalise pas !!!

_ 
Je vais bientôt te rattraper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais, mais ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.
> 
> ...



Un chiracquien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Site Internet


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Félicitations


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

et continue comme ca


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Moi 100 !   : ( ça fait petit quand même

Mais félicitations de circonstances quand même !


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et continue comme ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et je ne peux qu'approuver..... !


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Bon d'accord, je sors.....

Mais j'apprends vite quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais c'est bien parce que l'on me demande du boulot ici....


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais c'est bien parce que l'on me demande du boulot ici....
> 
> 
> ...



Pas facile de flooder en bossant


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme ça tu peux voir que tu viens de te faire dépasser par Barbarella...
> 
> ...





			
				kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et toi par globalcut
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas bien important. En plus Globalcut est un floodeur (donc je ne peux pas lutter) et Barbarella est très bavarde, et elle anime agréablement le Bar (donc pareil je ne peux suivre).

Ce qui m'interesse le plus est quand même de parler du Mac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et ça me suffit.


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas facile de flooder en bossant
> 
> ...



ou pas facile de bosser en floodant


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas facile de flooder en bossant
> 
> ...



T'as trouvé la parade toi... t'as arrêté de bosser.


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as trouvé la parade toi... t'as arrêté de bosser.
> 
> ...



Non je floode pendant qu'illustrator 8 enregistre (ce qui me fait plein de temps) et pendant mes impressions..... mais c'est vrai que ça traine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













C'est surtout le patron qui me voit rire betement tout seul devant mon écran qui ne doit pas y comprendre beaucoup..... (mais c'est à cause de theBig....)


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non je floode pendant qu'illustrator 8 enregistre (ce qui me fait plein de temps) et pendant mes impressions..... mais c'est vrai que ça traine...
> 
> ...



Je m'adressais à Globalcut tout à l'heure...


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je m'adressais à Globalcut tout à l'heure...
> 
> ...



Ben sorry....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'ferais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ou pas facile de bosser en floodant
> 
> ...



Ca sera de plus en plus dur avec les G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bientot on aura meme plus les temps d'attente en ouvrant de gros fichiesr dans photopoch.
Je veux garder mon G4


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as trouvé la parade toi... t'as arrêté de bosser.
> 
> ...



nan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Photoshop qui rame


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> nan
> 
> ...



Suffit de ne produire que des images A3 600dpi de 300 mégas.... facile de flooder de là + illustrator et la totale....


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * C'est par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un top 20 suffirait largement


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un top 20 suffirait largement
> 
> 
> ...


Chut!!

Malheureux, j'y suis pas encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie a trouvé la solution pour concilier flood et travail: il poste depuis le boulot


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Chut!!
> 
> Malheureux, j'y suis pas encore
> ...



Comme pas mal de gens ici


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme pas mal de gens ici
> 
> ...



tu bosses tard alors... parce qu'est-ce que tu floodes !!!


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu bosses tard alors... parce qu'est-ce que tu floodes !!!
> 
> ...



Qui parle de travailler ?


----------



## kamkil (4 Juillet 2003)

J'ai eu mon bac!!!


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai eu mon bac!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà ? Il n'y avait pas d'épreuves reportées ?

Eh bien bravo. Enfin disons que c'est surtout un étape pour des diplômes supérieurs et un joli bout de papier qui permet à peine d'accéder au monde du travail (militaire éventuellement).


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai eu mon bac!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah tu vas dans un sale état toi ce soir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Félicitations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heu...au fait, ça sert à quoi le bac.......ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un top 20 suffirait largement
> 
> 
> ...


En fait un top 15 c'est mieux


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> En fait un top 15 c'est mieux
> 
> 
> ...




A ce train là, on pourrait tout de suite passer au top 1, non?





_Hors de question que je sorte!!!_


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * A ce train là, on pourrait tout de suite passer au top 1, non?   *


Euh non, ça je crois que j' arriverais pas.
Mais on devrait pouvoir classer tous les posteurs par pages de 50 (comme dans les forums phpBB).



			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Hors de question que je sorte!!! *


Si tu le prends comme ça


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Il faudrait y ajouter la date d'inscription et faire une moyenne quotidienne.
On verrait ceux qui passent leur temps devant leur écran!


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Il faudrait y ajouter la date d'inscription et faire une moyenne quotidienne.
> On verrait ceux qui passent leur temps devant leur écran!
> *


Dans ce cas, je suis bien moins floodeur que toi, j'ai mis 8 mois pour écrire mes 500 premiers posts


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dans ce cas, je suis bien moins floodeur que toi, j'ai mis 8 mois pour écrire mes 500 premiers posts
> 
> 
> ...



Sans les moufles, ça va plus vite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_oùc'estlaporte?_


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dans ce cas, je suis bien moins floodeur que toi, j'ai mis 8 mois pour écrire mes 500 premiers posts
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ça qui est plus intéressant.
Un serial flooder ne l'est réellement que sur une moyenne.

Pas sur une simple quantité.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * C'est ça qui est plus intéressant.
> Un serial flooder ne l'est réellement que sur une moyenne.  *


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que sur les 6 derniers mois je suis un floodeur, mais pas sur l'ensemble.
Donc,  suis-je un floodeur (être ou ne pas être, telle est la question, pour ceux qui connaitraient pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que sur les 6 derniers mois je suis un floodeur, mais pas sur l'ensemble.
> Donc,  suis-je un floodeur (être ou ne pas être, telle est la question, pour ceux qui connaitraient pas
> 
> ...



T'es tout du moins accro à Mac G

Ah, ben c'est écrit là !
...
... Non, là !

Et moi, snif, c'est pas écrit pareil! Snif!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Et moi, snif, c'est pas écrit pareil! Snif!
> *


A ce rythme là, fin septembre  au plus tard, mais ce sera toujours pas pareil, parce que moi je serais vétéran à ce moment là


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que sur les 6 derniers mois je suis un floodeur, mais pas sur l'ensemble.
> Donc,  suis-je un floodeur (être ou ne pas être, telle est la question, pour ceux qui connaitraient pas
> 
> ...



Exemple :

Dark :
Date : 24/04/2002
Nb Posts : 3768
Nb de jours : 434
Moyenne 8,68


PetIrix :
Date : 04/06/2003
Nb Posts : 590
Nb Jours : 34	
Moyenne : 17,35

Et pourtant t'es loin devant moi en nombre de posts.

Tout est relatif!

Mais qu'est ce que tu as foutu pendant tout ce temps ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Mais qu'est ce que tu as foutu pendant tout ce temps ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, faut dire que moi j'ai une connection RTC, donc le floode, c'est pas super rapide, en plus les abonnements illimités ça court pas les rues.

Et puis jusqu'à cette année, j'osais pas aller au bar, alors forcément, ça pouvait pas monter bien vite


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben, faut dire que moi j'ai une connection RTC, donc le floode, c'est pas super rapide, en plus les abonnements illimités ça court pas les rues.
> 
> Et puis jusqu'à cette année, j'osais pas aller au bar, alors forcément, ça pouvait pas monter bien vite
> ...



T'osais pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Timide? Ou mineur peut être? 
Mais il n'y a pas d'alcool ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P'tet quelques alcoolisés, mais pas beaucoup!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Timide? Ou mineur peut être?   *


Les 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'était surtout la partie timide qui m'empéchait.

_D'ailleurs, je vais chercher à partir de quand je suis vraiment venu au bar, je reviens dans 10 minutes_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Les 2
> 
> 
> ...



Et maintenant, ça va mieux ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et maintenant, ça va mieux ?
> *


Nan, je dois me taper tous mes posts, par page de 25 pour revenir au début 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai essayé d'afficher 4 000 résultats à la fois, mais il bloque à 1 000 et il veut pas affichier la suite


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Nan, je dois me taper tous mes posts, par page de 25 pour revenir au début
> 
> 
> ...


Et c'est d'un chiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je savais pas que je floodais autant !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

J'en suis qu'au 17 Juin  !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

'fectivement !

Ca va être long!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Ayé, em  suis cassé le cul pour rien, la fonction recherche fonctionnait pour de vrai, mon premier message du bar date du 1/04/03 (presque un an après mon inscription), mais je pensais avoir posté avant, alors je me suis tapé la liste complète (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
ON va dire que j'ai commencé à vriment venir aux alentours du 5 mai, avant y a quasiment rien .


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [bON va dire que j'ai commencé à vriment venir aux alentours du 5 mai, avant y a quasiment rien .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi t'es tu inscrits alors?
Pour rester muet durant un bout de temps ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi t'es tu inscrits alors?
> Pour rester muet durant un bout de temps ?
> *


Je me suis inscrit parce que j'avais un problème i'a d'ailleurs toujours pas été réglé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) et pendant un an je me suis limité au forums techniques, qui sont quand-même je pense la base de MacGé (tu sais ce que c'est ou il faut qu'on t'explique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je me suis inscrit parce que j'avais un problème i'a d'ailleurs toujours pas été réglé
> 
> 
> ...



Non, je sais, je sais.

Au début je me suis mis sur un forum spécifique Unix.
Et pis le truc ne marche plus.
Alors j'ai cherché sur goog des forums informatiques.
Et je suis tombé ici.
J'ai navigué un peu, mais pour le coté technique, ça ne me convient pas.
Ce n'est pas ce que je recherche.
Je cherche certains conseils pour du developpement en ksc, csh, sh, tcl/tk, awk, etc, etc ...
Mais le bar est trop top. Alors j'y reste.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais le bar est trop top. Alors j'y reste.*








 Alcoolo, va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chassez le naturel...


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Que veux-tu!
Cette voluptueuse sensation que j'éprouve au contact du zinc provoque en moi un irresistible désir sans cesse grandissant!

"Soupiiiiir !"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Que veux-tu!
> Cette voluptueuse sensation que j'éprouve provoque en moi un irresistible désir sans cesse grandissant! *














 MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 tu voulais sans doute nous parler de Barbarella, oupsy, macelene, katarina and co


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, une nouvelle venue (Co?)

Evite d'énumérer, en général, anntraxh est toujours oubliée, (pas par moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )et elle le fait savoir!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens, une nouvelle venue (Co?)
> Evite d'énumérer, en général, anntraxh est toujours oubliée, (pas par moi
> 
> ...



Tu as cent fois raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...je vais finir par croire que son ortographe me complexe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai dit: l'ortographe_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as cent fois raison
> 
> ...



Ca doit être le "H" aspiré. 
Mais ce n'est pas parce c'est prohibé qu'il ne faut pas le faire (aspirer du hash !)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ca doit être le "H" aspiré.
> 
> 
> ...














 mon Dieu, quelle frayeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en lisant -trop vite- j'avais compris "avalé"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_j'yvaisj'yvais_


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Evite d'énumérer, en général, anntraxh est toujours oubliée, (pas par moi
> 
> ...


pffffffff , j'm'en fous si on m'oublie ... adieu monde cruel !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> pffffffff , j'm'en fous si on m'oublie ... adieu monde cruel !
> 
> 
> ...



Chuis pas monde cruel! 
Je ne t'ai pas oublié, môa !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> pffffffff , j'm'en fous si on m'oublie ... adieu monde cruel !
> 
> 
> ...














 mon 'ti canard, tu nous manquerais trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reviens-nous vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sont méchants ailleurs


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voilà.
Elle est vexée maintenant.

JE TE L'AVAIS DIT


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben voilà.
> Elle est vexée maintenant.
> ...



mais non, chuis pas vexée, simplement je développe mon intelligence typiquement féminine, je fais le ménage et je nettoie mes fenêtres ... passionnant , n'est-il-pas ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais non, chuis pas vexée, simplement je développe mon intelligence typiquement féminine, je fais le ménage et je nettoie mes fenêtres ... passionnant , n'est-il-pas ?
> 
> ...



euh Anntraxh, ma fée du logis, vu que jadis tu démontrais de grandes capacités pour le balai, tu veux pas passer chez moi tout à l'heure, en tout bien tout honneur bien sur ...... y a du ménage à faire et là je te vois bien partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_poussez vous je suis coursé par une ex-sorcière mal comprise (à l'heure où passe ma sorcière bien aimée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )qui me tape avec un balai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> je développe mon intelligence typiquement féminine
> 
> 
> ...








 et c'est pas un pléonasme, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_merde, elle me course aussi!_


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh Anntraxh, ma fée du logis, vu que jadis tu démontrais de grandes capacités pour le balai, tu veux pas passer chez moi tout à l'heure, en tout bien tout honneur bien sur ...... y a du ménage à faire et là je te vois bien partie
> 
> ...



je ne donnerai un coup de balai QUE dans le mini-chat, si on le réouvre un jour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce ne sera pas un luxe... depuis le temps ! 
et pour le reste, tu peux te brosser, tout modo que tu sois !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je te donnerai un coup de balai et pour le reste, tu peux te brosser, tout modo que tu sois !
> 
> ...








 c'est avec le balai qu'il va se brosser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on peut dire que j'ai eu chaud aux fesses !!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne donnerai un coup de balai QUE dans le mini-chat, si on le réouvre un jour !!!
> 
> ...



Pour un mini chat, faut mettre un mini string, non?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo, on le boit quand ce champ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quand kamkil l'aura versé dans son modem...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Pour un mini chat, faut mettre un mini string, non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 PetIrix, serait-ce trop te demander de réfréner tes instincts les plus bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je te rappelle que tu parles à une demoiselle dont le moral est extrèmement fragile et, de plus, sujet à des hauts et des bas (sympa des bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle est donc à ménager  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et le premier qui va dire "à faire le ménage"  ==&gt; la porte_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quand kamkil l'aura versé dans son modem...
> 
> ...



au fait qui a le record du nombre de post ici?
remarquez ,ce n'est pas le nombre qui fait la qualité ...j'ia repéré un administrateur ici qui est enregistré depuis le début et qui n'a que 700 et  quelques post,mais quand il écrit c'est toujours pour dire quelque chose d'utile....


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> au fait qui a le record du nombre de post ici?  *



Je crois bien que c'est le petit Alem.
Quant à la qualité....


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai failli poster avant de lire la fin.
Donc je glisse ce post sous la porte, paske chuis déjà sorti


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ia repéré un administrateur ici qui est enregistré depuis le début et qui n'a que 700 et  quelques post,mais quand il écrit c'est toujours pour dire quelque chose d'utile....   *



tout comme certains habitués !!


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et voilà ... on va tranquillement faire la sieste, et quand on revient , on lit ce genre de post ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









y'en a qui ont besoin de vacances ici ... au fait, bonnes vacances, PetIrix !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> et voilà ... on va tranquillement faire la sieste, et quand on revient , on lit ce genre de post ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais pas longues : 1 semaine.
2 autres en aout, et une dernière en septembre.
Cette année c'est haché.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Cette année c'est haché.  *



Les vacances "small mac" en quelque sorte


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les vacances "small mac" en quelque sorte
> 
> ...



Des vacances ha-mac
                    mic-mac
                   tar-mac
                   big-mac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Des vacances ha-mac
> mic-mac
> ...



et tac-tac dans tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_c'estquoidéjàlecode?_


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'estquoidéjàlecode? *



Pas besoin du code pour sortir ! ! !


----------



## kamkil (10 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * J'en suis qu'au 17 Juin  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pffffffffffff

On peut afficher jusqu'a 2000 resultats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est ptet le RTC qui bloque


----------



## kamkil (10 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quand kamkil l'aura versé dans son modem...
> 
> ...



Je pouvais pas en emporter a cause d'eventuels problemes aux douanes


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> au fait qui a le record du nombre de post ici?  *


 Top 50 des posteurs de MacGé


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Pffffffffffff
> 
> On peut afficher jusqu'a 2000 resultats
> 
> ...


J'en avais mis 4000, mais il y en avait que 1 000 qui s'affichaient, j'arrivais pas à croire que j'avais floodé si peu que ça dans le Bar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

Ca y est ! Darkinounet m'a grillé la politesse


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Darkinounet *


Oh comme c'est joli, je sens que je vais mettre ça sur iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et désolé, j'ai jamais été très poli, je suis très égoïste.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

A 5000 je fais un thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y est ! Darkinounet m'a grillé la politesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je te rapelle au passage qu'au départ j'étais devant toi, petit newbie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je te rapelle au passage qu'au départ j'étais devant toi, petit newbie
> 
> 
> ...



Il parle à qui le morveux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ca vient d'avoir son bepc et çà joue dans la cour des grands ? 
tsss .....tssssss


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Ca vient d'avoir son bepc et çà joue dans la cour des grands ? *


Et toi tu l'as passé y a 60 ans et tu sais pas que maintenant ça s'appelle brevet des collèges ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Allez j'te pardonnes, tu dois avoir la tête toute retournée avec tes études de psychomachintrucsuperlongmot


----------

